

New Github error pages - potomak
https://github.com/404.html

======
avree
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2056629> for relevant discussions and
such (longer thread.)

~~~
potomak
sorry for the duplicate. please Y-god add a search link in the top left corner
of any hacker news page... it's not so hard: 1\. buy them
<http://searchyc.com/> 2\. <a href="<http://searchyc.com/>
title="search">Search</a>

------
tome
Fun, but this is likely to be very confusing to anyone not technically-
inclined.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
I agree, but I guess you have to wonder how many of those people will be on
github to begin with, or what they hope to gain from being there.

There's plenty more to confuse them as well. tar? zip? clone? git? What is all
this stuff?

